# cool cabinet for stealth grows



## sicnarf (Feb 26, 2006)

It's 48W"x24D"x78H" You could easily put a hydro unit in there and enough room to hang two grow lights (1-8 plants) Cut sq. holes at the top and bottom to add exhaust/fan. Any comments or ideas...I'm currently planning a project similar but I'm buying a cheaper cabinet--same quality though J I like this idea because you can leave this out in the open, say, in your room or along a wall in the basement or garage. You could add squirrel cages to vent the cabinet out at high rates. Anyone have similar experiences with this type of setup?

http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs...b?infoParam.mode=1&infoParam.itemKey=30077834


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

here is something similar: A how to with pics.

http://www.planetskunk.com/cannabis6013.html


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 26, 2006)

outstanding! truly. What kind of rubber seal was he talking about to use on the doors so that they remained completly sealed up>? hrmmm.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

thats it right there. found at all hardware stores.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 26, 2006)

wow, ty mutt. I really love this idea. I'm planning it now!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wanted to add on the link. under the picture in the bottom left of the box. it has 2 buttons Profile and Pcitures. click the pictures. there are more shots of the construction that wasn't in the thread.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 13, 2006)

You mentioned using squerill cages adn ive heard of this before what exactly do they do?


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 14, 2006)

they are exhaust fans. They exhaust the air out of your grow area.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 14, 2006)

google stanley blower. I heard they are quiet.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Mutt, how in godsname did you find that link?  It was a secret thingy that i wanted to add to the site but abandoned the idea, so there's no link I think from the site to it.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 20, 2006)

i have a simalar set up does not look as good though. thanks mutt.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 20, 2006)

Ooops, my mistake. I just found it. check your PM. I edited my post to delete that page link for ya. I left the Cab. link though.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 20, 2006)

No problem, I just wondered how you got to it, but I know now. thanks


----------



## yoman (Apr 24, 2006)

Do you think it would be possible to split this closet into two 2x2 areas, having mh w/ vegetative on one side, and hps for flowering on the other. 4 Plants on each side?


----------

